# Shopping from Flipkart India



## kebato (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, everybody.

Will appreciate if somebody could share a method how to make purchases from flipkart.com while being in Dubai. I have found an item which is available solely on their website, but I have none of accepted payment methods.

Is there a way to transfer money for the transaction at flipkart.com through UAE banks or remittances?

Thank you for replies in advance.


----------

